# Able to dry fire my SR9c without a magazine loaded



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I was reading that the SR9c is suppose to have a magazine disconnect that prevents firing if there is no magazine. I am actually able to dry fire my pistol when no magazine is loaded. I have not tried it with a round in the chamber and don't plan on it either. Is this a concern and should I contact Ruger?

From the manual:
Your RUGER® 
SR-SERIES pistol is equipped with a magazine disconnect.
This device prevents firing if the magazine is removed from the pistol. You will
not be able to use your SR-SERIES pistol as a single loader (unless you place
one cartridge in the magazine and insert it into the pistol) or to fire the pistol
with the magazine out of the pistol.

Mark


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, you can pull the trigger and dry fire it, but the mag disconect safety blocks the firing pin from making the full motion to make contact with the primer. So yes, it sounds like SR9/c could be fired, but actually it should not be able to unless the mag disconnet is removed.

Also, You can damage the firing pin by repeated dry firings without an empty mag in the gun.

CAUTION: Dry firing your RUGER® SR9TM with the magazine removed may
result in damage or unnecessary wear to the striker blocking mechanism.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

If you're worried about it, just try dropping the magazine with a round in the chamber next time you're at the range (where you can safely let off a round down range). If it doesn't fire, you're good.

KG


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for learning your weapon, so many don't.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dry-fire practice is very valuable in learning to shoot effectively.

To dry fire your pistol, you will need a set of snap-caps, a kind of dummy cartridge with a soft "primer" that absorbs firing-pin strikes.
• First, _put *all* of your live ammunition in another room_.
• Second, load one magazine with at least two snap-caps. More is better.
• Third, insert that magazine into the pistol.
• Fourth, retract and release the pistol's slide, loading a snap-cap into its chamber.
• Fifth, dry-fire a "shot."

• For subsequent dry-fire "shots," you may have to retract the slide again. That will eject the snap-cap in the chamber, and will load the next one in the magazine. Eventually, you will have to retrieve your ejected snap-caps, reload the magazine, and start all over again.


----------

